# Man Down - Tallahassee -07/30/03- electrocution



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 31, 2003)

*Man Down*

Well guys, we lost another here in Tallahassee on Wed. Don't know the details but he was young, experienced, and he was killed by ELECTROCUTION. Cut Limb which hit powerline, I think he was in a bucket truck. 



PLAY SAFE DUDES:angel:


----------



## TREETX (Aug 2, 2003)

Was he doing utility work??


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 4, 2003)

Lineman/TreeTrimmer??? Contracted from GA. by Talquin Electric Co. He was in residential area trimming trees near powerlines. Many people in the area came out of their houses when they heard big bang.


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 12, 2003)

My girlfriend just brought me the article on this death. Hope the attachment opens....

Mike


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 28, 2003)

Was the deceased in the bucket or did tey use the bucket to bring him down???


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 28, 2003)

He was in the bucket


----------



## Hardworker (Aug 28, 2003)

Be safe out there and learn from mistakes


----------

